# To groom or not to groom?



## looby (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi all some advice needed,

Rigby is 6 1/2 months old and (i think) still has his puppy coat- he's very soft and fluffy.

I have a voucher that has to be used in he next couple of weeks o get him groomed.

Should I do it this young??

He is looking pretty long and can barely see- ha ha- BUT i don't want to have him groomed too young if it ruins the puppy coat!?

How different is the adult coat??

xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Daisy's coat is still changing even now and she is 14 months. One of our local groomers wont do a full groom until the adult coat comes in on a Cockapoo but I know that others do it. If the voucher has to be used then maybe you could just ask for a face tidy?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Book him in for a wee trim just a bath face and bum trim or a puppy cut. or just as for a bath.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

I'd get your dog used to the groomers when they are you because believe me when their adult coat comes in you will know about it. Xx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I used to take Izzy for puppy pampers whist she was young, I think they do it up to a year old. They trim around eyes, bum, hold clippers next to them for a while to get them used to the noise, check ears and nails and bath, dry and brush them. Excellent prep for building up confidence for a full groom.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

kendal said:


> Book him in for a wee trim just a bath face and bum trim or a puppy cut. or just as for a bath.


Totally agree with Kendal, shame to waste the voucher - just get a puppy trim (I personally recommend getting their bum area done to avoid any nasty clig-ons!)

Ian


----------



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

Eddie went for his first groom at around 7 months and his coat grew back the same, he is nearly 10 months now and his adult coat is just coming through [the matts are terrible] and he is getting his second cut at the end of this week.I'm glad he has been once because the one thing he hates is the hairdryer so hopefully he will be a bit more used to everything next time.


----------



## sophied75 (Apr 25, 2012)

Millie is booked in at the groomers this weekend, she is also 6 1/2 months old. Even though it is not that warm at the moment she seems to be feeling warm at bedtime as she lies on the tiles in the bathroom. I was thinking of getting her cut short for the summer but am now a bit confused as to whether this is the right thing to do. I don't want to ruin her coat. She had a puppy trim a couple of months ago, and am now thinking maybe it would be better to just get this done again. Any thoughts??


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't know - but I was advised not to have Gisgo clipped until his adult coat had come through. I do trust this advice as the groomer seems to know what he is talking about and knows Cockapoos. So I intend to wait.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

I didnt clip my girls down till they were 9 months old. Dogs i genearl tend to like cold bathroo/kitchen floors. its just a dog thing.


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Funnily enough, Boston is at the groomer right now. He loves going to visit the groomer so much that this morning, when we had to wait outside for her to turn up, he was whining and pulling to get in there!

We started taking Boston to the groomers from 4 months old to really help with his socialisation (which clearly worked!). To begin with it was just a face trim, wash etc. At 8 months we had to go for the first full body trim and I am glad we did...he just looked so much nicer and it hasn't impacted on his puppy coat at all.


----------



## sophied75 (Apr 25, 2012)

Think I will probably just go for the puppy trim again to be on the cautious side.


----------



## Little Miss (May 8, 2012)

I feel bad.....Cricket's first groom was when she was 4 1/2 months. I just couldn't stand her not being able to see. I agree with the bum trim, that was needed. She now weighs 10.2 lbs and is 5 months old and has already gone for a second grooming. if anything she will be ready when her adult coat comes in.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

I just trimmed Bailey myself, I've done around his eyes twice, his private areas(well not so private sometimes) and underneath his paws as they were really hairy and collecting lots of unwanted things in them xx

I really want to groom him myself 
But it's one thing saying it and another trying to do it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Id go like others have said just to get them used to it ,a wash and blow dry is fine and also ask them to leave the clippers on so he can get used to the noise Buddy freaked out the first time he heard them ! This way when you really do need him cut it should be easy peasy.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

We had Billy first clipped at around 6 months and again about 8.5 months, hasn't made any difference to his coat, it's still very soft and fluffy. I quite like the contrast between the change in looks! 
H x


----------

